# Sharing the joy!



## Silver Farm (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi everyone, I would like to share my joys as I’m having a great month.

My 3 does has giving a birth between this week and last week, and I would like to share the pics with this great community.

Sadly one of my newborn passed away (black & white) due to cold.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Pretty goats! I really like the long ears. Is that black a buck or doe?


----------



## Silver Farm (Jul 6, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Very cute!


Thanks, cute when they still small hehe(dance)



Dwarf Dad said:


> Pretty goats! I really like the long ears. Is that black a buck or doe?


Thats a doe sir, Im hoping for a buck from her mum, but I'm happy with this, too as doe can increase my herd population faster haha:clapping:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Silver Farm said:


> Thanks, cute when they still small hehe(dance)
> 
> Thats a doe sir, Im hoping for a buck from her mum, but I'm happy with this, too as doe can increase my herd population faster haha:clapping:


Do the long ears come from sire or dam?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Very nice! "Where do all those big bellies go, and from where come all these kidlings one stumbles over?"

(Personally I dislike those oversized ears, but, that's me!)


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

OMG those ears!!! I love me some super long ears!!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Cute! THOSE EARS!! lol 
very cute


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Silver Farm (Jul 6, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Do the long ears come from sire or dam?


Hi, its coming from the sire, the sire is Jamunapari Goat, i breed it with my normal Malaysian goat, this kid is almost 99% identical to its father except there is no black spot on its belly which her father have.

Below are the sire when he is at 7 month old on June 2018, i have no latest pic of that sire as my phone's camera is broken now haha.


----------



## Silver Farm (Jul 6, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> Very nice! "Where do all those big bellies go, and from where come all these kidlings one stumbles over?"
> 
> (Personally I dislike those oversized ears, but, that's me!)


Haha yeah oversized ears can be a problem when they having a drink as they can get wet, but the goat can take care of that once they big enough, they are smart animal, these kids having a different fathers and mothers, I make a few experiment to create big goat, for the meat purpose. :heehee:



Jubillee said:


> OMG those ears!!! I love me some super long ears!!


Hehe yeah they are cute, i have my friend that create longer ear than this :dazed:



Lstein said:


> Congrats!


Thankss!:clapping:


----------



## Silver Farm (Jul 6, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Cute! THOSE EARS!! lol
> very cute


Haha if they are stubborn, it easy to teach them, just pull their ears! :neat:



bisonviewfarm said:


> So cute! Congratulations!


Thank youu! :ty:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

That sire sure is long legged! How much do you think he will weigh when he finishes growing?
Ha, ha, can't eat the ears.


----------



## Silver Farm (Jul 6, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> That sire sure is long legged! How much do you think he will weigh when he finishes growing?
> Ha, ha, can't eat the ears.


Usually for pure Jamunapari breed their normal weight can reach more than 80kg+, for mine i guess it can reach max at 60+ as this one is not pure anymore


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Silver Farm said:


> Usually for pure Jamunapari breed their normal weight can reach more than 80kg+, for mine i guess it can reach max at 60+ as this one is not pure anymore


I was wondering because their frame is very large, and with some really muscled meat goat genes with the strong bones, that could be a mammoth goat.
Have you looked at www.tennesseemeatgoats.com and seen some of the muscling and bone structure?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> (Personally I dislike those oversized ears, but, that's me!)


Yes, I'm pretty sure you're the only one that feels that way! :heehee:

Long ears are udderly (pun intended) adorable. :inlove:


----------



## Silver Farm (Jul 6, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I was wondering because their frame is very large, and with some really muscled meat goat genes with the strong bones, that could be a mammoth goat.
> Have you looked at www.tennesseemeatgoats.com and seen some of the muscling and bone structure?


Sorry for late reply, been busy as approaching new year, cant open the link, but i do like to enhance their bloodline and utilise their frame to make better meat goat for their next gen. :heehee:


----------



## Silver Farm (Jul 6, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> Yes, I'm pretty sure you're the only one that feels that way! :heehee:
> 
> Long ears are udderly (pun intended) adorable. :inlove:


Do you have one? As I check your profile pic, its seem like you have it, yes they are cute but need extra care on their ears haha :clapping:


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Silver Farm said:


> Do you have one? As I check your profile pic, its seem like you have it, yes they are cute but need extra care on their ears haha :clapping:


I have Nubians.  They don't have ears as long as the Jamunapari though, so their ears aren't really a problem. Except I do cringe when it's below freezing outside and I see them drinking with their ears in the freezing water.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Goat_Scout said:


> Long ears are udderly (pun intended) adorable. :inlove:


Yes, to look at, but how are they to have?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> Yes, to look at, but how are they to have?


Jamunapari or Nubian? Because some Nubians have pretty long ears (see profile pic) and they aren't anymore work than other USA breeds IMO. 
All of his goats pictured (except for the solid black ones) aren't Jamunapari or at least aren't full Jamunapari. They look like Nubian or Boer crosses.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Goat_Scout said:


> Jamunapari or Nubian? Because some Nubians have pretty long ears (see profile pic) and they aren't anymore work than other USA breeds IMO.
> All of his goats pictured (except for the solid black ones) aren't Jamunapari or at least aren't full Jamunapari. They look like Nubian or Boer crosses.


I meant, how do those ears work out for the goats who wear them? Do they get in the way, get into cold water, get bitten by other goats, stuck in bush, you name it ...


----------

